# is anybody going to the tea party april 15?



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*April 15th*

Yup, here in MN.


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm going to mail a bag to Pelosi, Reid and Ahhhhbama.......:darkbeer:


----------



## agingcrossbower (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes, I am going to one in Wisconsin. Tired of just talking about it. Need to do more. We are all losing are rights. And I mean are right to fail as a company. A better one will take its place. Its called capitalism.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

We are going to a Tea Party in New Port Richey, Fl.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Yep, SE Virginia*

I've had it.


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

I've had it.


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

can we grab polititions and pour tea down the gullets till they puke then toss them over the gunnels of ships, because if not this tea party will be totally ineffective my friends.

symbolism doesn't scare people, you have to physically hurt them to get results!!


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

sits in trees said:


> can we grab polititions and pour tea down the gullets till they puke then toss them over the gunnels of ships, because if not this tea party will be totally ineffective my friends.
> 
> symbolism doesn't scare people, you have to physically hurt them to get results!!



Symbolism may not scare people but tens of thousands of voters do get the attention of politicians that are seeking re-election. Especially angry voters. Phone calls are being made, emails are being transmitted, letters are being mailed and CONGRESS is responding. 

For example, on March 18th, 65 Democrats in the U.S. House of Representatives sent a letter to AG Eric "Ban 'em All" Holder and expressed their opposition to the reinstatement of the failed 1994 ban on semi-automatic firearms and ammunition magazines. They cited numerous studies that proved the 1994 ban was ineffective and strongly urged Holder to stop his effort and instead focus on the enforcement of existing gun laws. 

First, that confirms the fact that Holder WAS making an effort to ban firearms (which the leading Democrats have been denying) and second, 65 Democrats are publicly defying their party line. Who'd a' thunk it. 

Also look at how hard MSNBC, the media wing of the Democrat party, is trying to discredit the Tax Day Tea Parties. If they didn't think it would have some effect, they wouldn't be so afraid of them. 

Getting involved makes for "real" change that we can really believe in. 

:cocktail:


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

I like Meat said:


> I'm going to mail a bag to Pelosi, Reid and Ahhhhbama.......:darkbeer:


Um, it won't make it to them (i.e. I've heard that you can't send an actual _Tea Bag_ to the Washington DC, because all incoming mail gets scanned, x-rayed, and fully examined before it even leaves the mailroom).

Instead, a lot of people are mailing in the little tea bag label on the string - minus the actual tea bag itself.

I sent mine the other day and taped it to a printout from Snopes on the tea bag issue. Mine went straight to Obama-lama-ding-dong at the White House. I suspect I'll see guys in suits driving black sedans driving up and down my road, watching my house.... :spy:


----------



## sits in trees (Oct 9, 2006)

Silver Pine said:


> Symbolism may not scare people but tens of thousands of voters do get the attention of politicians that are seeking re-election. Especially angry voters. Phone calls are being made, emails are being transmitted, letters are being mailed and CONGRESS is responding.
> 
> For example, on March 18th, 65 Democrats in the U.S. House of Representatives sent a letter to AG Eric "Ban 'em All" Holder and expressed their opposition to the reinstatement of the failed 1994 ban on semi-automatic firearms and ammunition magazines. They cited numerous studies that proved the 1994 ban was ineffective and strongly urged Holder to stop his effort and instead focus on the enforcement of existing gun laws.
> 
> ...


yea and after you vote out one group of jackasses you'll have a whole new bunch of jackasses to vote in. 

don't you see our political system has failed utterly? a 2 party system with choices from group A or group B doesn't work anymore. 

let the people think we are giving them a choice, there really is no choice, the political system controlled by big business in like a cesspool tanker truck on a winding country road, the crap just sloshes from one side then back to the other.


----------



## crackshot1952 (Sep 19, 2006)

*.*

Yes maybe sometimes, but it is still a much better choice than most out there. Have you ever lived anywhere else? Money and reputation and can they use you like a puppet? We need more honest individuals that don't need to go out and raise millions of dollars, thus giving back "favors" later. how will we accomplish this ? good question.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

sits in trees said:


> yea and after you vote out one group of jackasses you'll have a whole new bunch of jackasses to vote in.
> 
> don't you see our political system has failed utterly? a 2 party system with choices from group A or group B doesn't work anymore.
> 
> let the people think we are giving them a choice, there really is no choice, the political system controlled by big business in like a cesspool tanker truck on a winding country road, the crap just sloshes from one side then back to the other.



What I see is that when "we the people" stop being involved in the legislative system and the political parties both can be corrupted by special interest groups. In the extreme case of Chicago-style politics, it becomes a one party system subject to the rules and edicts of a Democrat Mayor who has now managed to get Chicago machine politicians elected to the Whitehouse. 

Our particular political system was never intended to be a "vote and forget" process. It's always been up to us to keep our legislators honest or kick them out. Corruption and stupidity is the direct result of our allowing CONGRESS to operate without public oversight. The more we (all of us) know about CONGRESS and how CONGRESS is suppose to work - the more we (us again) know about our voting system and how it's suppose to work - the less chance that "we the people" will be subjected to the extremes from either party. 

Many people can't be bothered to actually go vote, after all, what's the point, right? It's just more of the same. Well, the reason it's just more of the same is because people don't want to "stay" involved. They don't want to hold their politicians to a higher standard. We are suppose to be electing LEADERS. So what if my CONGRESSMAN uses drugs, visits underage prostitutes or keeps thousands of dollars of bribe money in his freezer. They're only human. Let's vote them back into office and get back to our own lives. 

The political parties are subjected to the same low standards. If we refused to elect/re-elect incompetent, corrupt, stoopid politicians then the political parties will be forced to slate a better selection or lose their power. And if it's anything that politics understands it's power. 

:cocktail:


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

I went to the one in Valparasio, Indiana last evening after I got off of work....there were around 500 people there from all walks of life....even Democrats !! I talked to this one guy and his wife, he had a sign that read, "Obama WAS a mistake, and I made it"....the other side read, "Our Constitution, the other Document they didnt read"....There were Veterans there like myself, Steelworkers, car salesmen, Doctors, Nurses, Soccer moms and dads, etc.
There were some very good speaker there...it was a good time had by all....:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*I just recieved an email news letter*

From Virginia's Mark Warner (liberal politician):

"Every community in Virginia will benefit from the American Recovery and Reinvestment Act and its targeted, short-term investments. We also have been working to address the lack of regulatory oversight that led to the meltdown in the financial services industry. 
We are finally making smart investments in “clean” energy, responsible health care reform, and quality education – and I have maintained a focus on accountability, transparency, and deficit reduction". Mark Warner
---------------------------------------------------------------


Mr. Warner, I'm almost 70 years old, worked my butt off for 40 years, played by the rules and recently lost 1/2 of my 401 due to an economy that tanked as a direct result of the banking industry being pushed by DC liberals, like Barney Frank, Chris Dodd, Pelosi and Reid, with the help of enough gutless so called conservatives, to give home loans to everyone that asked for one, including millions of illegal Mexicans, and you are now telling me the same people are going to fix the problem???? What this country needs is a 4 year term limit on every Senator and Congress person in DC and for millions of Americans that see our country going to he-- in a hand basket to finally wake up and realize that everything this country has stood for, for hundreds of years is being destroyed. Capitalism is not the problem. Government is the problem. The United States Government can't even run a postal service efficiently and you liberals would have us believe that you can run a national health care system, General Motors, banks and everything else you can get your hands on in the name of "new government regulatory oversight". You have to be kidding! So go ahead and send this 66 year old's tax money out to people that only care about what the government can give them while I struggle to pay increased energy bills, higher food prices and local increased real estate taxes, which should be a crime. Your party just voted to increase spending to a level that is higher than all spending since George Washington, while during the last few years all I heard from liberals has been our budget deficit from the Bush administration.........the utmost in hypocricy and unfortunately there are anough ignorant fools in this country to believe this "change" is going to be good for them and they actually voted for it. How sad. 

How can you possibly say " I have maintained a focus on accountability, transparancy and deficit reduction" and hold a straight face???? No, Mr. Warner, millions of Americans and Virginians are now awakening to what's being done TO them, NOT FOR them..........and we vote. And for the 50+ million that voted against what's happening to this country now, socialism and government power grabbing, I hope is recongized for what it is and you are about to see and hear what we think about government's efforts to use this recession as a front for destroying what made this country great........capitalism and individua's rights to make something of themselves without being taxed to death and having their hard earned incomes re-distributed to those that won't work or try. All this country's businesses need is for the government to leave them alone and stay out of the way. That's what has made this country great since its beginning. So now you and your party want to change that??? God help us all. And you mentioned quality education?? What makes you think that throwing more money at a failed education system is going to make any improvment??? You know the truth is that teachers' unions are not the answer BUT you stay in their pockets and count on their votes!! Just as labor unions have done nothing but try to suck the life out of GM and other companies, quite successfully I might add, while liberals continue to back them for their votes. Mr. Warner, I see nothing in your news letter but overwhelming problems for our children and their children's children. I can only hope our country see's what is going on before it is too late. I respectfully request you remove my email address from your news letter distribution list.

Tom Butler


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

*WOW Moon*

All I can say Is WOW...great job moon. Very well said. I agree with the great Haggard in saying that we (americans) are "Like a Snow Ball Headed For [email protected] Definatly on of the best arguments I have hurd yet....Keep up the good work!!!!!! drinks on me :beer:


----------

